# [Solved] pNFS for home use. Good idea or bad?

## Perfect Gentleman

I've enabled pNFS for NFS server settings in kernel config. I use NFS at home for file sharing. Will it give me some performance improvements or vice versa?Last edited by Perfect Gentleman on Thu Feb 02, 2017 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## depontius

I use NFSv4 at home.  Assuming your data is all on one server, I don't think pNFS will do anything for you.  My impression is that pNFS is for putting the metatdata on the NFS server and the data itself on many servers, to improve bandwidth, performance, etc.  I don't know that pNFS will hurt, but for the typical home situation I wouldn't expect it to help.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

@depontius, thanx for your answer, i considered it solved

----------

